# question for scrappers



## patnor1011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would like to find out if somebody is selling ferrite cores, toroidal ferrite.... As far as I know it is some sort of iron alloy no? Do you sell that and if yes what price you may expect thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2011)

One of my best friends uses ferrite to make his subwoofer magnets.Here's a picture of the last 18's he built for me.Notice the aluminum heatsinks over the magnets.If you want to get a real good idea of just how big those are......look at the gang boxes that the speaker box is sitting on.It's 4 feet long and 28" tall x 28" deep.Needless to say I LOVEEEE my music.And no I do not listen to crap.....oops I meant rap.


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 26, 2011)

hey mic are those going in the back window of your car. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Apr 26, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> hey mic are those going in the back window of your car. :mrgreen:



I had big speakers like that in the back seat of my second car, a 76 Fury


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2011)

They are in a 92' 3/4 ton suburban with 8 engineering sample mids and highs.Every speaker in my truck was hand made,and cannot be purchased in any store.I have 2 amps,my little amp pushes 1200 watts to the mids,and highs,and draws 140 amps of current at full draw.My big amplifier draws 420 amps,and pushes 4000 watts.With 2 batteries and an HO alternator it is still very capable of drawing enough power to shut my truck off within a minute or two.Yup....I loveeee my music!Unfortunately I blew the rca ground on my small amp,so I need to fix it.

PAT, are you wanting to buy ferrites or sell them?


----------



## qst42know (Apr 27, 2011)

They obviously have other uses if you can find a buyer but according to the scrap yard I deal with they are legitimate iron scrap.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 27, 2011)

qst42know said:


> They obviously have other uses if you can find a buyer but according to the scrap yard I deal with they are legitimate iron scrap.



Thanks. I was thinking so.


----------



## Militoy (Apr 29, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> I would like to find out if somebody is selling ferrite cores, toroidal ferrite.... As far as I know it is some sort of iron alloy no? Do you sell that and if yes what price you may expect thanks.



As a transformer manufacturer we use a lot of them - but when we sell off excess inventory we don't scrap them out - we sell them to one of several surplus electronics houses. Most ferrites are either of two types: higher-permeability types for power transformer and inductor use are manganese-zinc (MnZn) - mixed with a base of iron oxides. At higher frequencies, lower-permeability nickel-zinc (NiZn) materials (also mixed with iron) are more common. Within each classification, there are many different grades of ferrite available - and if you want to recover the highest resale value, you'll have to determine what you have by a series of specific electrical tests. Very commonly used in commercial power supplies and other equipment are also toroids made of lower grade "iron powder". These cheaper toroids look similar to ferrites - but are more "lossy" electrically. To confuse the issue further, many other similar-appearing non-ferrite "distributed gap" toroid types made of molypermalloy powder (MPP), "cool-mu" and "Hiflux" are also commonly used. Your best bet if you have a large volume of cores would be to contact a knowledgable electronics surplus buyer, and work with them.


----------

